# Simple, Everyday Hairstyles



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 14, 2008)

So I used to get relaxers, and that effed my hair up. I have about 4 inches of dead/weird hair (I have naturally curly hair, but since the relaxer, my ends don't curl. So they are like straight) Its actually pretty awful. I'm in the process of growing this relaxer out (And hope to have those nasty 4 inches cut off by like...April....its hard getting the courage to just chop your hair off, esp. when it grows so slowly)

To keep my hair looking okay when its curly, I usually just put a headband on and that makes it look like...somewhat pulled together. I blow it dry/flat iron it occasionally, but I'm trying to cut down on that, so I don't further damage my hair. Sometimes I'll bring my bangs out, sometimes I'll stick a bobby pin in the front for a simple and cute look. I HATE the way i look with ponytails (I feel it makes my face look fatter), and to be honest: I don't really know what else I can do. 

Everytime i try a certain style (half up/half down, etc) it doesn't come out right because of my curls. I'm wondering if there are any cute and easy hairstyles to do that make you look put together instantly? What kinds of hairstyles do you guys wear from day to day?


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 15, 2008)

i would dry ur hair with a dryer on a cool setting, that can help frizz and it wont damage ur hair. drying it with a good protein spray would be really good for it, it will look better and feel better.

wearing it down with a side part and pulled behind each ear looks pulled together, just use a good product to get it nice and smooth


----------



## COBI (Jan 15, 2008)

I would honestly recommend getting the dead hair cut off now.  It's so amazing how much fresh, healthy-looking hair will brighten your face up.

Whenever I see people with dead, dry hair at the bottom of what appears to be otherwise healthy hair, I want to chase them with scissors.  

Everyone looks better with shorter, healthy hair than long dead hair IMHO.

I understand some hesitation, though.  My hair grows slow (or so it seems) and I was growing it out when a stylist gave me a chemical cut (left a perm solution (just going for body) on my highlighted hair for way too long.)  I was so frustrated I had to go back to an almost pixie cut (which I've had before), and I had finally gotten my hair almost to my shoulders again.  Not a happy camper.  However, it now serves as my reminder to wait until MY stylist has an opening no matter how much I think I want something.  Of course, people who didn't know why I had cut it short again complimented me left and right.

It is finally getting to a point where I feel like I can do something with it again.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 15, 2008)

I had to go with my natural texture.  My hair is wavy.  I tried the straight iron look and my hair curls up with the humidity.  I have to work 5x as hard to make my hair stick straight.  I have to put products in it and then blow dry it by sections to  make it straight.  Then, I have to put more products on it.  I will have to go and over it again with the flat iron.  Oh, I will have to put more products on it and the end.  I have to retouch it, because I see areas that are curling up again during the night or day.

I don't even have curly hair and I have to do all that to my hair.  GEESH!

I just use heat product spray on my wet hair and & toss my hair around during the blow drying.   I either just spray it in a few places to keep the natural look or use a large barrel curling iron to make it controlled.  If I want it really curly, I just use a diffuser on the blow dryer. It is so easy.

I get way more compliments on my hair in its natural state than trying to make it look like Barbie straight.  In fact, I just realized that NO one compliments me on wearing my hair bone straight.  Oh, well, that's life in the big city.

If I were you, I would cut off as much as I could of that damage part and go with the natural texture of my hair. I saw a picture of your curls once.  They are so gorgeous and sexy.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_i would dry ur hair with a dryer on a cool setting, that can help frizz and it wont damage ur hair. drying it with a good protein spray would be really good for it, it will look better and feel better.

wearing it down with a side part and pulled behind each ear looks pulled together, just use a good product to get it nice and smooth_

 
I know, and it'd probably be easier to do this, but I have bangs. When my hair is curly (forget it) its not staying behind my ears. When its straight, I could put it behind my ears, but then my bangs are still in my face, and my hair is still just down. I feel like thats not much of a hairstyly, you know what i mean?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I would honestly recommend getting the dead hair cut off now. It's so amazing how much fresh, healthy-looking hair will brighten your face up.

Whenever I see people with dead, dry hair at the bottom of what appears to be otherwise healthy hair, I want to chase them with scissors. 

Everyone looks better with shorter, healthy hair than long dead hair IMHO._

 
I know what you mean. The thing is, my hair really doesn't look damaged to other people. I really have to point it out like "look at my ends" and they have to look closely to see that its damaged. When I straighten it, it all looks smooth (I know the look you are talking about, when someone has their hair done and like the bottom 4 inches are ratty, frizzy bushy and dead). But mine looks healthy to other people. However, sometimes when i do my hair there are looong pieces that break off and thats how I know I need it chopped. 

I let a woman who works with me do my hair because she always does a great job. She told me not to get it all cut off at once, because I'll be in agony for those 6+ months it'll take to grow back. My hair grows slow too, and honestly I can not picture just chopping the 4 inches off at once. I think I will do an inch every 2-3 weeks. It has been 2 weeks since she trimmed me and I'll have her do it again this week. And it sucks because if I had straight hair I would cut if all off. I can picture a straight bouncy bob thats halfway down my neck and I think that would look so....model-ly. But then if I tried to wear it curly it'd be an afro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ 
If I were you, I would cut off as much as I could of that damage part and go with the natural texture of my hair. I saw a picture of your curls once. They are so gorgeous and sexy._

 
Well thank you! Its funny because my hair is curly and crazy, and I get it straight with no problem. Maybe if someone else tried to do it for you it would work? I have a friend that works with me (its funny because I'm almost 19 and she's 34) lol and she has curly hair. I blew it dry for her and it was so smooth and silky and straight and she was thrilled. i don't think she had ever had her hair like that until i did it, because she couldn't do it herself. It probably has a lot to do with the humidity where you live, too.

When I straighten my hair, it lasts between 4-6 days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my hair will be great once I can get these dead weird pieces off. Like I said, if my hair wasn't curly I'd just chop it off. But then if I have shorter hair I'm never going to wear it curly, and it'll get more damage from me using all that heat on it.


----------



## n_c (Jan 15, 2008)

For easy pulled together look, I just wear my hair in a pony tail but side part then pull back (hope that makes sense). It looks better than all pulled straight back cause I know what you mean bout "fat" face LOL.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 15, 2008)

Alterna makes an awesome product that I cannot be without..."Straightening Balm".  It really smooths/helps the hair.

Twist your hair up in the back & clip it with one of those toothy clip combs (i'm sure they have a name?) either tuck the ends in or let them fall out over the top over the comb. Straighten your bangs & maybe pull a straight piece down by yours eyes - sexy!


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 6, 2008)

i had the same thing happen to me with the relaxers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you know those girls that have like PERFECT shiny soft non-frizzy curls? yeah i was one until i turned 13 and hated it.

after the relaxer from hell, i had to grow it out. i always trimmed it every 2 or 3 months though. thank god now its almost where i want it to be, but i just cut off like 5 inches last month. i would recommend using a lot of pomades or curl enhancing/boosting sprays. i have mad frizz, that's the only thing that helps me. and cut those ends asap, if you can.

the good thing.... is that now that my hair is shoulder length & healthy, it only takes me like 3 minutes to straighten it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 compared to the 35-45 mins it did before.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Artphr33k* 

 
_i had the same thing happen to me with the relaxers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you know those girls that have like PERFECT shiny soft non-frizzy curls? yeah i was one until i turned 13 and hated it.

after the relaxer from hell, i had to grow it out. i always trimmed it every 2 or 3 months though. thank god now its almost where i want it to be, but i just cut off like 5 inches last month. i would recommend using a lot of pomades or curl enhancing/boosting sprays. i have mad frizz, that's the only thing that helps me. and cut those ends asap, if you can.

the good thing.... is that now that my hair is shoulder length & healthy, it only takes me like 3 minutes to straighten it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 compared to the 35-45 mins it did before._

 
LoL relaxers are good and evil all at the same time. I had shirley temple curls as well, and messed it all up with relaxer. The last time I did a relaxer was a little over a year ago. I probably have like 3-4 more inches to go. I have to do it slowly, because my hair is like at my armpit (at the bottom of my shoulder blade) but when its curly its only a couple inches past my shoulders. (It shrinks A LOT) So I've cut 2 inches off so far, and the last time I got an inch cut off it was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looked like I had cut off 4 inches instead of 1.


I just have to find the right product for me. Gels and all those creams and stuff don't work. I wish that my hair grew really fast. If it was like 5 inches longer, I wouldn't have any complaints.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 6, 2008)

You can put your hair halfway up and add a bit of volume to the top and part your bangs off to the side to make your face look narrower. It works. I have wavy hair and just twist my hair a bit and add some mousse to make my curls more defined.


----------

